# Almost a turner!



## Nathan W (Jul 6, 2018)

I found a MT1 live center and my second hand lathe is now nearly complete. 


If time allows, I will have the stand/lathe station finished by tomorro w evening. Hopefully I will be able to share my first failed piece with all of you this weekend!



I have been watching YouTube videos for a week now so I am basically an expert,haha!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 6, 2018)

Stay safe and take it slow

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey Nathan...welcome as they say to the vortex of woodturning...or soon to anyway.
Looks like a solid older lathe, be sure to keep speeds low while learning. Both for safety reasons (don't spin up something out of balance that could quickly cause dynamic disassembly) and if you're keeping your tools sharp enough, your technique will be forced to be better.
Try to get some one-on-one with a woodturner in your area. I did a quick look, and there's a club in your area. South Kansas Woodturners. 
Youtube has some drawbacks in providing feedback that only an experienced woodturner can convey...and I've yet to find one at any club who wouldn't be happy to share their experience.
Look forward to seeing your initial work!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 6, 2018)

Sounds like we should be able to see something by Sunday afternoon? :)
Have fun.
Youtube does have a lot of good videos, they also have quite a few horrible ones.
You may want to check out Stuart Batty's "fundamentals" on Vimeo. About 30+ ranging from about 10 -15 minutes each on a broad range of topics that very few others cover in detail. 
https://vimeo.com/woodturning/videos/sort:alphabetical/format:thumbnail


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 6, 2018)

TimR said:


> Hey Nathan...welcome as they say to the vortex of woodturning...or soon to anyway.
> Looks like a solid older lathe, be sure to keep speeds low while learning. Both for safety reasons (don't spin up something out of balance that could quickly cause dynamic disassembly) and if you're keeping your tools sharp enough, your technique will be forced to be better.
> Try to get some one-on-one with a woodturner in your area. I did a quick look, and there's a club in your area. South Kansas Woodturners.
> Youtube has some drawbacks in providing feedback that only an experienced woodturner can convey...and I've yet to find one at any club who wouldn't be happy to share their experience.
> Look forward to seeing your initial work!



I have an old boss with a good deal of experience on the lathe. He will be by this weekend to help rearrange the shop and get me a bit of hands on experience. 

I’ll post pics as soon as they are available!

Nate

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 6, 2018)

Cool. Either way, be sure to check the club out. I know the club president or past president (Scott Hackler) from other forums over the past 10 years, a really good turner with solid experience.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 6, 2018)

And don’t forget a face shield.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 6, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> And don’t forget a face shield.



Face shield for sure. I will grab that on my way home tonight, I forgot to get it at the tool store last night. 

What does anyone know about the chisel I picked out? (Sorby 3/8” spindle gouge) The sales rep thought it would be a good fit for a beginner.


----------



## TimR (Jul 6, 2018)

Nathan W said:


> Face shield for sure. I will grab that on my way home tonight, I forgot to get it at the tool store last night.
> 
> What does anyone know about the chisel I picked out? (Sorby 3/8” spindle gouge) The sales rep thought it would be a good fit for a beginner.


Depends on what you want to make. This one is a spindle gouge for doing things like beads and coves, though the profile needs shaped to better get at the small side of a bead. Don't try to use this to turn inside a bowl, it's really not sturdy enough for that. 
Even though it's for 'spindle-work', you'd still want a spindle roughing gouge to round a blank out first. 
You'll hear this a lot...the lathe is the cheapest part of woodturning. Takes a lot of various tools to round out capability, but here's an example of a good starter set.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 6, 2018)

TimR said:


> Depends on what you want to make. This one is a spindle gouge for doing things like beads and coves, though the profile needs shaped to better get at the small side of a bead. Don't try to use this to turn inside a bowl, it's really not sturdy enough for that.
> Even though it's for 'spindle-work', you'd still want a spindle roughing gouge to round a blank out first.
> You'll hear this a lot...the lathe is the cheapest part of woodturning. Takes a lot of various tools to round out capability, but here's an example of a good starter set.


The other part (not as glamorous) of woodturning that needs as much or more attention for most folks getting started is proper sharpening, using an adequate sharpening wheel. Low speed (1740 rpm) is preferred and if only one grit, then white alum oxide, 100-150 grit.
There are some who prefer to avoid the whole sharpening issue with carbide tools, or some combination of carbide and traditional. All have their tradeoffs.


----------



## Patrude (Jul 6, 2018)

Start odd simple and easy. Get used to your lathe before trying any complicated turning. Wear that face shield. Have proper dust mask when sanding. Sanding dust is a silent killer. Read as much as you can about turning. Join a turnig club if there's one nearby. Most turners are eager to share their shop savvy. Good luck with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 6, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 6, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> View attachment 149640


Lee, as they say, a pic is worth a thousand words!


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 6, 2018)

TimR said:


> The other part (not as glamorous) of woodturning that needs as much or more attention for most folks getting started is proper sharpening, using an adequate sharpening wheel. Low speed (1740 rpm) is preferred and if only one grit, then white alum oxide, 100-150 grit.
> There are some who prefer to avoid the whole sharpening issue with carbide tools, or some combination of carbide and traditional. All have their tradeoffs.


I have a better than average set of sharpening skills. Not perfect by any means... yet. I am sure I will be getting plenty of practice very soon.


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 6, 2018)

TimR said:


> Depends on what you want to make. This one is a spindle gouge for doing things like beads and coves, though the profile needs shaped to better get at the small side of a bead. Don't try to use this to turn inside a bowl, it's really not sturdy enough for that.
> Even though it's for 'spindle-work', you'd still want a spindle roughing gouge to round a blank out first.
> You'll hear this a lot...the lathe is the cheapest part of woodturning. Takes a lot of various tools to round out capability, but here's an example of a good starter set.


I don’t plan to turn anything larger than 3-5” until I get the hang of it. Adding a new chisel every couple of weeks is the plan. I also still need to invest in a chuck and jaw set. My local store carries the full Nova line in stock. I definitely need some help picking this out. I wanted to play with some scraps before making the decision on my first chuck.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 7, 2018)

Nova is a good chuck. The G3 would be a good choice. I would get the 1 x 8 tpi with an adapter for your lathe that way if and when you do upgrade it will fit any new lathe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 7, 2018)

This must be a mistake right? These were 200 last night when I looked. 



Lou Currier said:


> Nova is a good chuck. The G3 would be a good choice. I would get the 1 x 8 tpi with an adapter for your lathe that way if and when you do upgrade it will fit any new lathe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 7, 2018)

Try buying it...you never know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 7, 2018)

What size & thread is the spindle on the lathe? 1" x 8 TPI or something else? If you have a #1 MT it's usually smaller, like 3/4" x 16 TPI. Or maybe 3/4" x 12 TPI?? Important to know.

Take your faceplate into a hardware store & screw it onto bolts so you know right size.


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 7, 2018)

Mine is 3/4 16tpi.


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 7, 2018)

Mike Mills said:


> Sounds like we should be able to see something by Sunday afternoon? :)
> Have fun.
> Youtube does have a lot of good videos, they also have quite a few horrible ones.
> You may want to check out Stuart Batty's "fundamentals" on Vimeo. About 30+ ranging from about 10 -15 minutes each on a broad range of topics that very few others cover in detail.
> https://vimeo.com/woodturning/videos/sort:alphabetical/format:thumbnail


Thank you, I’ll start checking these out!


----------



## Sprung (Jul 7, 2018)

I have two Nova G3's and love them. I bought one of the 30th Anniversary sets, and then another bundle from Amazon that included one extra set of jaws for only a little more than the basic set with the one set of jaws. You could easily use an adapter in it to use it on your 3/4"-16tpi lathe, which gives you the bonus of not having to buy a new chuck if you ever upgrade your lathe down the road.

Oh, and I went ahead and placed an order for one of those sets at $24 to try it out...

If that doesn't work, the best price I found when I ordered my 30th Anniversary bundle is here: https://www.tools-plus.com/nova-lathes-48246.html I think, if you're looking for a chuck, getting the G3 30th Anniversary bundle is a deal that can't be beat.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 7, 2018)

And, welcome to the rabbit hole! Lee's iceberg illustration is spot on!


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 7, 2018)

Sprung said:


> I have two Nova G3's and love them. I bought one of the 30th Anniversary sets, and then another bundle from Amazon that included one extra set of jaws for only a little more than the basic set with the one set of jaws. You could easily use an adapter in it to use it on your 3/4"-16tpi lathe, which gives you the bonus of not having to buy a new chuck if you ever upgrade your lathe down the road.
> 
> Oh, and I went ahead and placed an order for one of those sets at $24 to try it out...
> 
> If that doesn't work, the best price I found when I ordered my 30th Anniversary bundle is here: https://www.tools-plus.com/nova-lathes-48246.html I think, if you're looking for a chuck, getting the G3 30th Anniversary bundle is a deal that can't be beat.


I ordered it immediately after posting. I just need to find a new belt tomorrow morning and I’ll be turning !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 7, 2018)

As Lou suggested adapt to 1x8, save having to live with it for eternity later. Penn State Industries is out of stock as usual, as is Grizzly, as are several others... 

Klingspor's Woodworking has the 3/4" x 16 tpi to 1" x 8 tpi adaptor... Anti lock washer too

Walmart has one available through Hurricane tools... although they are kinda spendy.

Personally, I run the Nylon anti-lock washer between my adapter and chuck, for what they cost I keep several on hand in case I lose one. Use it on my small lathe on the pen blank boring chuck. Locking the chuck up on the spindle is one thing, when you have spindle lock. Little Harbor Freight lathe doesn't have spindle lock, and I've locked my chuck up on the adapter on my Grizz, locked my bottle stopper mandrel up on the adapter on the Grizz too and fought both of them to get them apart. Honestly... It isn't worth the aggravation when a $2 - $3 washer fixes the problem. 

Not sure what the deal is on that Nova Chuck, but for that price, I'm going to find out as well.


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 7, 2018)

My local wood shop had a few 1x8 adapters in stock. I’ll pick one up Monday. I’ll they have it for less than I found online surprisingly. 


rocky1 said:


> As Lou suggested adapt to 1x8, save having to live with it for eternity later. Penn State Industries is out of stock as usual, as is Grizzly, as are several others...
> 
> Klingspor's Woodworking has the 3/4" x 16 tpi to 1" x 8 tpi adaptor... Anti lock washer too
> 
> ...


----------



## Sprung (Jul 7, 2018)

@Nathan W and @rocky1 - I got an e-mail from eBay that it was a seller whose account had been compromised. If you paid with PayPal, see if you can cancel payment. It hadn't been accepted by the "seller" yet, so I was able to cancel it. The listing has been completely deleted from eBay's page.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Yep... In the process now Matt.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Payment was unclaimed, and canceled with ease.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 7, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Payment was unclaimed, and canceled with ease.



Yup, that was the case for me as well.


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 8, 2018)

Sprung said:


> @Nathan W and @rocky1 - I got an e-mail from eBay that it was a seller whose account had been compromised. If you paid with PayPal, see if you can cancel payment. It hadn't been accepted by the "seller" yet, so I was able to cancel it. The listing has been completely deleted from eBay's page.[/QU



Bummer! I got the email from eBay as well. I guess it was too good to be true


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 8, 2018)

One can never tell! Gotta take a chance on such things, you never know when someone mighta got a steal and was passing it along.


----------

